# Toilet training. Paper or not?



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

So only 2 weeks to go until I get to bring Dougie home. I can't make my mind up about toilet training. I think I would like to try and avoid using paper at all and encourage that outside only is the place to pee. Am I setting myself up for accidents? I am also a bit worried that his 36 inch crate is huge and although he shouldn't want to toilet in his bed, will he maybe do it as there is so much room? Should I maybe go down the paper route so that if I do need to leave him for a couple of hours he can go on the paper? Arghhh can't decide?!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

We are picking our little girl up April 26 and are planning on just taking her outside and not using any paper. I am expecting lots of accidents but if you go with paper, you will still have accidents plus you will have to train him to go outside when you eliminate the paper so you would be training him twice.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have trained to paper and I have just taken them out. Both work just fine. Training to paper the object being that you gradually move the paper nearer to the outside and eventually outside. They get the idea very quickly.......however, Cockerpoos love paper so it becomes an exercise of picking up the confetti. Whether used or not! 

If you are home with your pup 24/7 then taking them out after EVERY feed, sleep, play, hour is the best way to go. You need to physically go out and stay out with them and watch what they do, when and how often. In time you get to know their routines and it becomes easier to predict when they need to go. Don't let them wonder round the house cos you will get more accidents that way. Keep them in the room with you. Be prepared to be knackered, because this constant vigilance is very tiring. I have never used a crate so others on this site will advise you on how best to cope there. Good luck. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

I will be with him 24/7 for the first couple of weeks then I will start having to leave him for a couple of hours. Maybe I'll try not to use paper to begin with and if I'm worried about him holding it in for 2 hours I'll pop some paper down. Who know how it will go!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I trained Molly with pee pads cause I live in an apartment on the third floor. Also we got her in winter so taking her out was a little hard. She quickly learned to go on the pad and only had few accidents off the pad. Later on we got the poochie bells and by 4 months and a half she was completely trained no accidents except once on her new bed and once when she had a bladder infection.

As for the crate I had Molly in a tiny cat crate she could ,sit stand, turn around and lie down. She never had an accident in her crate but I would set a timer on in the beginning to take her out every 3 hours or so. In no time she lasted all night and if she needed to go she would let me know and I would put her back in. If the crate is too big they will use part of it as a bathroom. You can always block it off by putting boxes at the back. I went with different size crates as that was easier for me


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

We never used paper or pads, just straight outside. 

xxx


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Think I'm going to try just outside but think from your advice I need to make the crate smaller. Fingers crossed my little pup takes after his parents that I'm told are very intelligent!


----------



## John B (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi bet your really excited now!  I used a large crate and used half bed and half water bowl and toys with a puppy pad under to collect water spills (and any accidents in the first few nights as I decided to leave him and not go downstairs until 6am, first few days was a few accidents (due in part to colitus) but within a week fully dry in crate, took him out side every 30 mind and after food and drink in garden on a lead so he was used to that also by 4.5 months 99% dry and now at 7 months only one accident in 4 weeks due to runny tummy! Good luck  and buy a good mop and bucket!


----------

